# Mitchell and King xmas Gift



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

News from Mitchell and King



JJ_ said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> We've been busy packing all of the Black Friday orders, however, I really wanted to release our new kit today...so I've hidden in the office and produced this little monster kit!
> 
> ...


----------

